

What's new in the Linux network stack? [pdf] - tbrock
http://blog.slyon.de/uploads/Maerdian-Linux_Network_Stack.pdf

======
contingencies
No mention of _network namespaces_ [1], network-related _capabilities_ [2] or
_Open vSwitch_ [3].

[1] [http://blog.scottlowe.org/2014/03/21/a-follow-up-on-linux-
ne...](http://blog.scottlowe.org/2014/03/21/a-follow-up-on-linux-network-
namespaces/) [2]
[http://linux.die.net/man/7/capabilities](http://linux.die.net/man/7/capabilities)
[3] [http://openvswitch.org/](http://openvswitch.org/)

~~~
lmz
OVS integration was first done in Kernel 3.3
([https://lwn.net/Articles/469775/](https://lwn.net/Articles/469775/)). This
discusses changes in 3.7 to 3.16.

~~~
contingencies
Yes, ~January 2012 was initial integration... with a great many reservations
and expectations for change as per the LWN link you quote. See
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/net/openvswitc...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/net/openvswitch)
for recent changes, also
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/net](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/net)
for general networking changes.

